# Abdul Kalam Nominated Again :)



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2012)

> The Samajwadi Party on Monday complicated Congress' calculations for the upcoming Presidential polls by introducing the name of former President APJ Abdul Kalam as a possible consensus candidate.
> 
> The resurrection of Kalam's candidature came on a day when the Congress, which is hamstrung in the numbers game, emphasized the need for forging a 'consensus' on the Presidential election as UPA, NDA and non-NDA Opposition are not in a position to elect a candidate of their choice. Congress and allies have indicated dialogue for zeroing in on a jointly-sponsored candidate.



Samajwadi Party suggests APJ Abdul Kalam's name for President; Congress for consensus - The Economic Times

But now Congress is opposing this.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 24, 2012)

He was one character I always looked up to. So much integrity and dedication to job.
Rare to find such persons.
Hope he is elected this time.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes i hope that to.But Congress doesnt want him to become.
Let them allow the citizens of India To vote.And then He will win.
Ill tell it openly the present president is good for nothing.She just wasted around 25 crores of money in some trip.While Abdul Kalam used to give talks to the young Indians


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice 
he was the one who brought 2 mbps broadband to the masses during his tenure. So we should expect more developement in Science and Technology field


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2012)

Abdul Kalam failed to impress Lalu Prasad as India President

tell me what to these people want?His share of income?Or probably he wont eat money ?
He's a really clean person as far as i know.
He even gave a talk to our school  in 2010


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 24, 2012)

Kalam broke the traditional rubber stamp character of the indian president .....He rarely sit idly as president


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 24, 2012)

IBN live is conducting a poll, E Sreedharan on the list.

Poll: Whom do you want as the next President of India? - India News - IBNLive


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 25, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Kalam broke the traditional rubber stamp character of the indian president .....He rarely sit idly as president


may be he can manage even better if he is in control of things rather than make decisions discussing with our politicians with all those redtape, bureaucracy etc

I would love if he can lead a department where he is given all powers to manage, spend to improve the scientific culture in India promoting research in basic sciences in Universities and Labs , Phds, Fellowships, venture capital funds to encourage cost-effective solutions to Indias problems.  He was spectacular leading SLV-3 program and then taking charge of missile program. 

The reason for nuclear program making great strides is initial strong contribution by legendary Homi J Bhabha. He had influences at highest levels of govt including Nehru, and also good relations with bureaucrats of US and other western countries. May be if Kalam had such power to get any amount of $$ for his projects even if its done secretly. More than often India assigns budget secretly to some of strategic programs. may be like a lokpal of Indias entire research & development establishment.  Even if the technology is imported or helped by foreign countries, its should be mastered, indianized and further develop it indigenously.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam Pitroda is leading in that poll


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

A great personality. He was very active as Mr. Pres.

No offence but i see Pratibha ji as an inactive role.

I want Kalam Sir back as President. But these politician...


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2012)

pratibhaji is a heretic, a throwback to Medieval times, a relic... voodo stuff.. following after someone like Kalam who is very much in the space age

its the president, who do we pick to make fun of america?


----------



## mrintech (May 20, 2012)

Mr. Kalam for the PRESIDENT


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

Why there is no direct approach of public for president election. There should be or i say must be in a "loktantrik system".


----------



## mrintech (May 20, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Why there is no direct approach of public for president election. There should be or i say must be in a "loktantrik system".



Yep!


----------



## koolent (May 20, 2012)

If Abdul Kalam Sir becomes the president again. Sometong will change in feild of technology.. If it happens we guys will benifit too.. Last time, it was the fibre optics. What is it gonna..


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2012)

But,Cong***** doesnt want APJ.They want some corrupt prez again.Arr..why cant the prez be the head of the country in india too?Here all decisions are taken by PM


----------



## papul1993 (May 20, 2012)

**** Congress! Don't worry. Abdul Sir will be president again.


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2012)

APJ-Spent Money for-Going to each and every city in india and inspiring Youth!And yeah,Spending time with army,Improving indias tech.

Pra****-Spent Millions of rupees-Roaming across the world for nothing.And Scams


----------



## sygeek (May 20, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> But,Cong***** doesnt want APJ.They want some corrupt prez again.Arr..why cant the prez be the head of the country in india too?*Here all decisions are taken by PM*


That's because India follows parliamentary form of government. The president is only the nominal head of the Indian Union, the real power lies with the PM.


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2012)

^^ Our PM's Mouth is Son**.If she wasnt there The PM would be better


----------



## koolent (May 20, 2012)

Well, its democracy. If we want, we can bring the change.. Its our government..


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

koolent said:


> Well, its democracy. If *we* want, we can bring the change.. Its our government..



majority.


----------



## papul1993 (May 20, 2012)

LOL. It's kind of funny how you guys think voting is gonna change anything.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 20, 2012)

koolent said:


> If Abdul Kalam Sir becomes the president again. Sometong will change in feild of technology.. If it happens we guys will benifit too.. Last time, it was the fibre optics. What is it gonna..



Sam Pitroda is on the list too. 

sorry. 
i want him to compete.


----------



## Ridit (Jul 6, 2012)

He is most deserving candidate for being president among all. I support him by heart.


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2012)

Well he pull off himself from election. Its sad and bad politics,


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2012)

^^*i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/085/Kornheiser_Why.JPG


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice
> he was the one who brought 2 mbps broadband to the masses during his tenure. So we should expect more developement in Science and Technology field



+1 yes 

Desh ki Speed Badhegi...


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^*i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/085/Kornheiser_Why.JPG



because of sh*t politician . Read here >
APJ Abdul Kalam not to contest presidential poll 2012 - Times Of India


----------



## theserpent (Jul 9, 2012)

yeah! :s


----------

